# A desperate wish for the new site



## Mouseferatu (Jun 2, 2007)

Please, please, _please_ include an option that allows us to ignore (as in, not see) threads based on the selected category!

Yes, I know I can simply not read anything labeled "4E," but that's all but impossible when it's all over the page. I'd kill to be able to simply not see anything else on the topic for a good long while.


----------



## hong (Jun 2, 2007)

There are... three 4E threads on the first page of General Discussion?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 2, 2007)

You know, I hear 4e is coming out soon.  

You can't escape it Ari!!


----------



## Umbran (Jun 2, 2007)

There's currently three 4e threads in the first 40 threads.
One more in the second 40 threads.
None on the third page...

Does it still seem like that's, "all over the page"?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 2, 2007)

"All over the page" may have been a bit of hyperbole in this case (though there have been times when it wasn't). At the moment, it's four.

But I really only meant that as an example, and there have certainly been times when threads on a given topic were far more numerous. My point was simply that the ability to ignore a given topic, as one can ignore a given poster, is a feature I'd like to see. I didn't really mean to focus on the specific instance.


----------



## Lanefan (Jun 3, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> "All over the page" may have been a bit of hyperbole in this case (though there have been times when it wasn't). At the moment, it's four.
> 
> But I really only meant that as an example, and there have certainly been times when threads on a given topic were far more numerous. My point was simply that the ability to ignore a given topic, as one can ignore a given poster, is a feature I'd like to see. I didn't really mean to focus on the specific instance.



The hazard there lies in people mis-labelling their threads, which seems to happen regularly...one might well end up ignoring perfectly good discussions. 

Lanefan


----------



## Elephant (Jun 3, 2007)

Lanefan said:
			
		

> The hazard there lies in people mis-labelling their threads, which seems to happen regularly...one might well end up ignoring perfectly good discussions.
> 
> Lanefan




In ignoring individual users, one may miss perfectly good posts by that user.  In both cases, people who use the 'ignore' feature are willing to take that risk.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 3, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> "All over the page" may have been a bit of hyperbole in this case (though there have been times when it wasn't). At the moment, it's four.




Well, here's a bit of a telling point - it is four, but one of them isn't listed in that category, it has the topic of "Humor" rather than "4e".  So, the category isn't necessary a good measure.

With the exception perhaps of "4e", if you look at the categories I think you'll find that the categories don't usually reflect the _topic_ of conversation.  They aren't intended to, and I think in oder to deliver the function you want, we'd need a much much larger keyword set.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 3, 2007)

I wonder how difficult it would be?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 3, 2007)

Not very but I'm currently building the underpinnings of EN2 and gathering guinea pigs volunteers to test it...

http://www.vjoomla.com


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 4, 2007)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Not very but I'm currently building the underpinnings of EN2 and gathering guinea pigs volunteers to test it...
> 
> http://www.vjoomla.com




So, how can we help test?  Just register/post at that site?


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 4, 2007)

Maybe NWS, so sblock to be safe.

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> "All over the page" may have been a bit of hyperbole in this case (though there have been times when it wasn't). At the moment, it's four.
> 
> But I really only meant that as an example, and there have certainly been times when threads on a given topic were far more numerous. My point was simply that the ability to ignore a given topic, as one can ignore a given poster, is a feature I'd like to see. I didn't really mean to focus on the specific instance.



There is an ignore thread option that's not available here, but that involves you actualy going to the thread and ignoring it once.  That could probably be easily added to Enworld 2.


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> So, how can we help test?  Just register/post at that site?



Install VJoomla with a Joomla and VBulleton site.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Well, here's a bit of a telling point - it is four, but one of them isn't listed in that category, it has the topic of "Humor" rather than "4e".  So, the category isn't necessary a good measure.
> 
> With the exception perhaps of "4e", if you look at the categories I think you'll find that the categories don't usually reflect the _topic_ of conversation.  They aren't intended to, and I think in oder to deliver the function you want, we'd need a much much larger keyword set.



So what if the category isn't a good measure of topic? It's an _okay_ measure of topic. Whenever I use the Search feature to search using more specific terms, I usually have to go through a lot of "not what I'm looking for" to find "what I'm looking for." Is the Search feature a bad idea? No!

Having a feature to ignore certain categories isn't going to be perfect all the time--ignoring the 4e category is still going to yield 4e threads--but if we get 75% fewer 4e threads, that's really useful.

Some people may like the feature, others may not. That's the beauty of the feature--not everyone has to use it. Are you really arguing against it? Why?

It's not something that would go into place now, anyway. MM has a much bigger job in front of him as he's building vJoomla (thanks for your hard work, MM!), but after we have all those features we already know and love, why not this one?


----------



## Umbran (Jun 4, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Having a feature to ignore certain categories isn't going to be perfect all the time--ignoring the 4e category is still going to yield 4e threads--but if we get 75% fewer 4e threads, that's really useful.
> 
> Some people may like the feature, others may not. That's the beauty of the feature--not everyone has to use it. Are you really arguing against it? Why?




For two reasons:

1)To properly set expectations, and identify the desired functionality. With the one exception of 4e, the categories really don't reflect "topic".  If what folks really want is a feature to ignore any specified topic, _this won't do it_.  Ignoring categories won't allow one to ignore FR discussion, for example.  

2) More importantly - developer time is _valuable_.  You say that after he's done with the main move, why not have this feature?  Well, because it isn't the only one that's been requested.  Given the value of the labor, we have to prioritize.  I will generally argue against spending developer time on a feature that doesn't actually provide useful and desired functionality, as compared to one that does what people actually want.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 4, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I wonder how difficult it would be?







			
				Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Not very (. . .)





Great. Add it to the list, please.  Thanks for the response.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 5, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Install VJoomla with a Joomla and VBulleton site.




Well, since I have neither a website, nor money for licenses, is there another way to help?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 6, 2007)

So a WotC employee doesn't want to read what we're saying about 4e, eh? Doesn't want to be tempted to break his NDA, does he? I see where this is going?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 6, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> So a WotC employee doesn't want to read what we're saying about 4e, eh? Doesn't want to be tempted to break his NDA, does he? I see where this is going?




Freelancer. I _wish_ I was a WotC employee. It would solve a _lot_ of financial worries.


----------

